# National Shrink Wrap



## TashaBird (Jul 5, 2021)

I’m considering investing in this system, mostly for bath bombs and soaps. I’m worried it will be too challenging to use. Do you have this system? What was learning to use it like? Do you think it helped preserve your products? Thank you!


----------



## msunnerstood (Jul 5, 2021)

TashaBird said:


> I’m considering investing in this system, mostly for bath bombs and soaps. I’m worried it will be too challenging to use. Do you have this system? What was learning to use it like? Do you think it helped preserve your products? Thank you!


I have a system and its not challenging to use. I thought it would be because they had so many video's showing how but it wasnt. once you watch the video once, youll have it.

You will save a ton of time wrapping soap. When you order your system you will have the option of not having them include their heat gun. if you have one at home you can use, skip it and save $25.

It does take up a bit of room because you get a roll of wrap and their wrap dispenser so plan on 2-3 feet of shelf space.


----------



## TashaBird (Jul 5, 2021)

msunnerstood said:


> I have a system and its not challenging to use. I thought it would be because they had so many video's showing how but it wasnt. once you watch the video once, youll have it.
> 
> You will save a ton of time wrapping soap. When you order your system you will have the option of not having them include their heat gun. if you have one at home you can use, skip it and save $25.
> 
> It does take up a bit of room because you get a roll of wrap and their wrap dispenser so plan on 2-3 feet of shelf space.


That’s very helpful. Thank you. I don’t have a heat gun, and I’ve got space for it. But I’m glad to hear it’s not too challenging to use. Are you able to easily wrap odd shaped things?


----------



## msunnerstood (Jul 5, 2021)

TashaBird said:


> That’s very helpful. Thank you. I don’t have a heat gun, and I’ve got space for it. But I’m glad to hear it’s not too challenging to use. Are you able to easily wrap odd shaped things?


Yes, I wrap bath bombs, hightop soaps, wood soap dishes etc.  I even use it to wrap some of the things I make with my cricut like aprons


----------



## TashaBird (Jul 5, 2021)

msunnerstood said:


> Yes, I wrap bath bombs, hightop soaps, wood soap dishes etc.  I even use it to wrap some of the things I make with my cricut like aprons


Which wrap do you use? Have you tried the biolefin?


----------



## msunnerstood (Jul 5, 2021)

TashaBird said:


> Which wrap do you use? Have you tried the biolefin?


 I used the one they recommended for soap.  It was the one that allowed you to smell the soap through the packaging I have not tried the biolefin.  There was a reason I didn't choose it and I wonder if it was because they talked about  Is it not working well for uneven edges or something. They have a section of their website that breaks it down. I know I was sweating trying to make sure I made the right choice so definitely check it out


----------



## AliOop (Jul 5, 2021)

My husband and I recently looked at a local soap company that was for sale. They had the 18” National system with the biolefin. It was super easy to use, and I could smell the soap through it for sure. 

We ended up not buying the company, but agreed that if we ever bought or opened a soapy business, we’d get one of those. Even with his shaky hands from PD, my husband was able to operate the system easily after watching the guy do one row of soaps.


----------



## TashaBird (Jul 5, 2021)

AliOop said:


> My husband and I recently looked at a local soap company that was for sale. They had the 18” National system with the biolefin. It was super easy to use, and I could smell the soap through it for sure.
> 
> We ended up not buying the company, but agreed that if we ever bought or opened a soapy business, we’d get one of those. Even with his shaky hands from PD, my husband was able to operate the system easily after watching the guy do one row of soaps.


I’m trying to figure out if the biolefin would protect the bath bombs enough from humidity. After drying and wrapping I would keep them in plastic totes most of the time. Then I’d occasionally have them out at farmers markets.


----------



## AliOop (Jul 5, 2021)

Sorry I can't help with that one! Maybe one of the bath bomb sellers can give some input.


----------



## christina61612 (Jul 6, 2021)

TashaBird said:


> I’m trying to figure out if the biolefin would protect the bath bombs enough from humidity. After drying and wrapping I would keep them in plastic totes most of the time. Then I’d occasionally have them out at farmers markets.



I use the 75g Polyfin with my soaps and bath bombs.  I live in Florida with very high humidity.   As long as you do not have any holes when you shrink wrap you should be okay.


----------



## violets2217 (Jul 6, 2021)

I got this off Amazon…



been playing around with it for the last month and it’s pretty awesome.
12” shrink wrap sealer


----------



## TashaBird (Jul 6, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> I got this off Amazon…
> View attachment 59186
> 
> been playing around with it for the last month and it’s pretty awesome.
> 12” shrink wrap sealer


The link won’t work, but it looks awesome! Can you try the link again, or tell me what to look for on amazon? I wonder what the differences are. I know lots of soapers like National system, but I’m not really sure why, or how they compare to other systems.


----------



## violets2217 (Jul 6, 2021)

TashaBird said:


> The link won’t work, but it looks awesome! Can you try the link again, or tell me what to look for on amazon? I wonder what the differences are. I know lots of soapers like National system, but I’m not really sure why, or how they compare to other systems.


BestEquip 12" Shrink Wrap Sealer， 450W I-Bar Shrink Wrap Machine, Wrap Sealer with Heat Gun and Shrink Film Suit for PVC POF Film Amazon.com: BestEquip 12" Shrink Wrap Sealer， 450W I-Bar Shrink Wrap Machine, Wrap Sealer with Heat Gun and Shrink Film Suit for PVC POF Film: Industrial & Scientific
maybe this will work?


----------



## violets2217 (Jul 6, 2021)

There! 
I looked a National System… I just couldn’t afford them…. Not just to play around with. The one I got comes with a large roll of film, 10 inch. I’ve got a 12” roll of film In my wishlist if I should happen to need it.

SIPA 12" 60 Gauge Polyolefin Shrink Film Heat Wrap POF Centerfold 4375' feet (1) Amazon.com : SIPA 12" 60 Gauge Polyolefin Shrink Film Heat Wrap POF Centerfold 4375' feet (1) : Office Products
I’m happy with it and have wrapped quite a bit of soap in the last month & am having fun. I just need to work on my heat gun skills!


----------



## TashaBird (Jul 6, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> There!
> I looked a National System… I just couldn’t afford them…. Not just to play around with. The one I got comes with a large roll of film, 10 inch. I’ve got a 12” roll of film In my wishlist if I should happen to need it.
> 
> SIPA 12" 60 Gauge Polyolefin Shrink Film Heat Wrap POF Centerfold 4375' feet (1) Amazon.com : SIPA 12" 60 Gauge Polyolefin Shrink Film Heat Wrap POF Centerfold 4375' feet (1) : Office Products
> I’m happy with it and have wrapped quite a bit of soap in the last month & am having fun. I just need to work on my heat gun skills!


That looks pretty great! Did it come with any kind of directions or tutorial?


----------



## violets2217 (Jul 6, 2021)

TashaBird said:


> That looks pretty great! Did it come with any kind of directions or tutorial?


NOTHING WHAT SO EVER! LOL!! Hence, me playing with it for the last month! It came put together and ready to go. I'm just concerned what is going to happen when it's time to replace the wire and what not on the sealing bar. And when exactly do I do that? lol


----------



## TashaBird (Jul 6, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> NOTHING WHAT SO EVER! LOL!! Hence, me playing with it for the last month! It came put together and ready to go. I'm just concerned what is going to happen when it's time to replace the wire and what not on the sealing bar. And when exactly do I do that? lol


I guess that could be a perk for a US company with accessible people.


----------



## violets2217 (Jul 6, 2021)

TashaBird said:


> I guess that could be a perk for a US company with accessible people.


GOOD POINT! Although because it shipped in days from New Jersey... I assumed it was an American company, but after further internet research I see it is a Chinese company and it makes so much more sense! Oh well! it works for me....


----------



## TashaBird (Jul 6, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> GOOD POINT! Although because it shipped in days from New Jersey... I assumed it was an American company, but after further internet research I see it is a Chinese company and it makes so much more sense! Oh well! it works for me....


Good info though! I’m still trying to decide what to get, so I appreciate knowing more options!!


----------



## AliOop (Jul 7, 2021)

The set-up of the National Shrink Wrap system is different because it has a free wand instead of a fixed one. While that is more expensive, and a larger piece of equipment to store, it also makes the bagging process a lot faster - assuming you have a table or counter top big enough to lay out more soaps at one time. You can watch a few YT videos to get a sense for how quickly it goes.


----------



## violets2217 (Jul 7, 2021)

AliOop said:


> The set-up of the National Shrink Wrap system is different because it has a free wand instead of a fixed one.


The free wand is pretty awesome! I loved watching their videos! Kinda relaxing! It is a really great system!
So I made solid bubble bath for the first time a few days ago. I decided to wrap them to see how well it went. I made mini scoops, so I packaged them in pairs. I’ve decided the thing I like about shrink wrapping the most is that I can print my labels on plain copy paper and place under the shrink wrap. So to wrap and label my soaps it cost around 5 cents to wrap each item… if my math and SM3’s calculations are correct. Anyways, it’s fun shrink wrapping stuff! I went a little crazy and almost tried to shrink wrap my conditioner and lotion bars, but I convinced myself I was taking it a wee bit to far and didn’t want to deal with the melting oily mess!



I think they’re cute little trial packages. They are very air tight, but I can still smell them very faintly.The sharp edges only blew out 1 or 2 when shrinking. I’m sure just one big scoop or bath bomb would be much easier to wrap though.


----------



## Kiwi2:) (Jul 7, 2021)

Hi there - I do make and sell shrink-wrapped bath bombs Down Under and I would love to try the National Shrinkwrap system but just can't justify the cost (yet).  So I have a small impulse sealer and a craft heatgun and use polyolefin (the one that NS recommend for soaps).  I mostly make round bath bombs, heart shaped, parfaits (with bubble frosting) and cupcakes.  I wrap all of those in the polyolefin, which works really well for any of the shapes.  It isn't as robust as the thicker film but you can smell the bb (faintly) through the packaging, and I was looking for something that was a little more environmentally friendly.  It really extends the shelf-life of my products - I still get great action in the tub even after six months storage in large plastic boxes.  It also makes it more robust for customer handling and transporting to market.  

I usually begin by shrinkwrapping around the perimeter and then the bottom, before giving the top a wee once over.  I avoid overheating the top and keep any seams around the middle so that my label hides them.  Watch out if you have anything like dried flowers on the top of your bb as that can cause a hole.  The polyolefin is more fragile and you do have to be careful about temperature.  I agree with violets2217 in that you can shrink wrap with a cardstock label inside and avoid using more expensive stickers - yay   One thing I did find though was that if I put the label on the inside, directly against the product, it did deteriorate over time, as it soaked up the oil/butter from my bath bomb, so I do use that method to label my cupcakes and such but put the round bb labels on the outside.  I still hope to get the NS shrinkwrap - if not the system itself - but importing to New Zealand is really expensive.  Very best of luck with your bath bombs!


----------



## AliOop (Jul 7, 2021)

@violets2217 those looks great! And thanks for sharing your experiences - you, too @Kiwi2:)!

FWIW, I have shrink-wrapped my solid shampoo and conditioner bars using plastic wrap and a blow-dryer, so that I can give them as gifts without having them get all bunged up along the way. They don't look half-bad, and I'm sure you could make them look much better with a more professional system like the ones you both have.

I do agree with @Kiwi2:) that paper labels don't last long when they are against an oily product like a conditioner bar. Avery labels work fine for the outside of those, since I don't gift many or even make big quantities of those. The ones that I keep for myself are unwrapped but kept inside a small plastic clamshell in a bathroom cabinet.


----------

